

Heaven Can Wait; can a theist love an atheist? - jm3
http://www.themorningnews.org/article/heaven-can-wait

======
stcredzero
Yes, if both parties are sufficiently neurosis-free. That means the odds
aren't good, but it's plausible. Also, this is one case where Betteridge's law
of headlines is wrong. Unfortunately, the article is pretty fluffy.

